# Donation pen for United Way Silent Auction



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

My company occasionally holds a silent auction to benefit United Way as part of its annual fund raising campaign. This is the second time I have contributed to it. This is the result.

The wood is from an old Case combine that was built in the 1960s (a straw spreader bat, if anyone knows what that is). The box is from the same wood. As you can see this piece has some worm-holing that adds interest or detracts, depending on your point of view.

The wood appears to be white oak. The number underneath the Eagle emblem is the original part number of the piece.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW Tony.... that is a beautiful pen/box and wonderful contribution to make for a good cause.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful! It should raise a pretty penny for a great cause!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice work on both..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Tony that is a beautiful pen and box. That should do really well.


----------

